# vip722 in constant reboot



## packerfan31 (Oct 14, 2008)

My vip722 is in constant reboot. It keeps rebooting all the time automatically a min apart. I already called dish network and they are sending a tech out. Does anyone know why this is happening.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

packerfan31 said:


> My vip722 is in constant reboot. It keeps rebooting all the time automatically a min apart. I already called dish network and they are sending a tech out. Does anyone know why this is happening.


What have you done thus far? Have you pulled the plug?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Would need more data. Have you done anything recently in terms of configuration that might have triggered it. Added more timers etc. First step as Kent alluded to was to pull the plug, wait 30 second or more and plug it back in. Other than that we would need more info to help like how is the unit installed, etc.


----------



## plarkinjr (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm having similar problem.... started yesterday afternoon. Runs for about 10 minutes, then reboots. I pulled the plug last nite before going to bed, plugged it in this morning, still doing it. Will call DiSH in a little bit.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Try a different outlet/bypass surge protector if its on one.


----------



## plarkinjr (Feb 12, 2008)

I did, no difference.... plus the TV and stereo on the strip were unaffected.
DiSH is shipping a replacement cuz I had some magic numbers in the counters screen.


----------



## emoney28 (Mar 1, 2004)

I had the same problem on Saturday with my 622.


----------



## imgoinmad (Aug 20, 2009)

this happened to me a couple months ago...seems a software update didn't go well, their only answer was to exchange my box...thus losing all my dvr recordings


----------

